# Stud Blocking behind cabinets??



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

You can put them in with the wide side facing out. Also consider using something larger than a 2x4. Go 2x8 or even 2x12.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

If you plan out the cabinet installation, using 2x6 on the flat will give you more then an adequate support surface. I install them on both the top and bottom of the projected cabinet placement.
Ron


----------



## dirtmcgirt79 (Feb 23, 2009)

Sounds good.. Another question is though.. Did you have to toenail the pieces in? Otherwise, how would you get the screws in the sides with the last one you installed in the way?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

dirtmcgirt79 said:


> Sounds good.. Another question is though.. Did you have to toenail the pieces in? Otherwise, how would you get the screws in the sides with the last one you installed in the way?


You screw in the face of the board so it's below the surface. You can also toe nail the board on the narrow edge.
Ron


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Toe nail one end and through the stud the end when possible.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I have also seen people notch the studs 3/4" & put a piece of 3/4" along the wall. And other people have attached a 3/4" piece directly to the studs, then filled in with sheetrock. The people that did this were tiling below the cabinets which covered the 1/4"
They also had open shelving at each end that covered the 1/4" there - or the cabinets ran into a corner
Or you can use 5/8" sheetrock to bring the gap down to 1/8"

I have existing studs in the kitchen & will be tiling
So I will probably put up the 3/4" board along the wall & fill in with sheetrock around them. I'll know better when I open the walls


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

If exposed, backing behind the microwave over the range, at sides of window or glass door for curtains, at the doorstop for a door-down low, behind the pot filler, behind the overhead florescent light fixture at ceiling, centered in ceiling over pendant lights, behind the stove plug (ask electrician,any pan boxes, the good ones do their own), side of door to move light switch over for casing, and next to each side of door and window stud/trimmer for using wide casing. Be safe, G


----------

